# chili rose tarantula



## rocky1971 (Apr 2, 2008)

my little lady has been shedding her old skin and has now been at this for 6 days is this normal? she is still moving and full of life but am concerned about length of time taking.i gave her a very very tiny nudge to move her upright as i thought she might be stuck was this the right thing to do?


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Firstly...hello and welcome to the forum!

6 days seems an awful long time for a moult. How far through is she? how much is she out of her old skin?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Unusual. I wouldn't move or touch her to be honest. Give Becky a poke (she can be found normally in the invert section) she may know. I do know however that moults can take some time, what your seeing as a continues attempt may be multiple broken up attempts.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

*moult*

You may also need to up the humidity, but as said give Becky a nudge, she`s really helpful & knowledgeable. Good luck & hope your spid is ok.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Depending on the size it will need a water dish but they do not like humidity. They like it bone dry.


----------

